# تحيير الصمامات- ضبط تاكيهات سؤال واستفسارات هامة



## طائر مصرى (4 مارس 2013)

للاعزاء المحترمين المخضرمين فى المنتدى 

سيارة فيات 1300 سى سى الموديل Fiat 128

بخصوص ضبط تاكيهات السيارة 

*هل يتم على البارد ام بعد تسخين الموتور ؟ ولماذا ؟
*
لانى قرآت عدة موضوعات مختلفة فى الاراء البعض ينصح بضبط التاكيهات اثناء سخونة الموتور والثانى يقول لابد ان تكون السيارة باردة تماما

ثانيا عملية تحيير الصمامات

*ما معنى تحيير الصمامات ؟ 
*
*هل معنى ان تحيير صمام 4 ( هو ان الصمامان العادم والينزين مقفول ام مفتوح ) وما علاقة ذلك بضبط صمامات رقم واحد ؟
*
وهل هناك طريقة علمية واضحة محددة التفاصيل لضبط تاكيهات السيارة 

السيارة عمود كامة واحد وبها 8 صبابات 4 بنزين و4 عادم 

ونظام الاشعال 1342

*ارجو شرح الطريقة بالتفصيل لضبط التاكيهات لهذه السيارة بالتحديد* وقد حصلت على الادوات اللازمة لضبطها من اطباق وفيللر واداه نزع الطبق

شكرا


----------



## eng haytham (5 مارس 2013)

تموير الصباب تعنى ان صمام الهواء والعادم مقفولان والتاكية فى وضع اللاحمل
اما تحيير فهى اتعنى ان التاكية فى وضع الحمل على صباب العادم والهواء فاذا كان التاكية للاسطوانة الاولى فى وضع المور والتاكية فى الاسطوانة الرابعة فى وضع التحير يتم ضبط خلوص تاكيهات الاسطوانة الاولى ويتم لف عمود الكرنك حتى يأتى الدور على الاسطوانة التالية فى تتابع عملية الحريق وهى 3 ثم 4 ثم 2 على حسب ترتيب الحريق وهناك طرق اخرى فى ضبط خلوص الصمامات تعتمد على دوران عمود الكرانك لدورتين


----------



## selehdar (6 مارس 2013)

التحيير هو انك لما صباب العادم بيدأ يقفل وصباب الهواء بيبدأ يفتح في اللحظة الي يكون فيها الصبابين في نفس المستوي هي دي الي تسمي عمليه التحيير
اذا عملت تحيير لبستم رقم واحد هايكون في نفس اللحظه بستم رقم اربعه في وضع التحرير فاهتظبط بستم رقم اربعة وبعدبن تلف الماكينة من الكاوتش الأمامي وهاتكون معشق علي النقله الرابعة عشان يلف اسرع
تكرر نفس العمليه مع بستم اربعه عشان تظبط بستم رقم واحد
وبعدين تعمل نفس العمليه مع 2 و 3


----------



## commander 15 (26 مايو 2013)

كما ذكر المهندسين عادة في محركات الاربع سلندر يكون صعود ونزول البساتم رقم 1 و 4 سويا وبستم 2 و 3 سويا . الصعود والنزول سويا لكن الاداء مختلف . فعندما يكون رقم 1 في حالة شوط ضغط يكون 4 في نهاية عادم وبداية سحب والعكس تماما .وكلمة تحيير ( overlap) وهو ان يكون الصمامان في وضع محايد اي انه لم يفتح تماما ولم يغلق تماما فتسمى حيرة .وظبط التكيهات عادة لا يكون الا والبستم في شوط ضغط وفي اعلى النقطة ( النقطة الميته العليا ). لذلك عندما يريد الفني ضبط تاكيهات البستم 1 يقوم بإدارة المحرك حتى جعل تاكيهات رقم 4 في حالة حيرة اي بداية اغلاق صمام العادم وبداية فتح صمام السحب . وإذا تم ذلك يقوم بضبط التكيهات للبستم رقم واحد . ويعكس العملية لوزن البستم 4. ويفعل ذلك مع 2 و 3 . والله اعلم


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## احمد رمضان يوسف (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

